

Rules for a loving couple who write (or build a startup) at home - tgrass
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/rules-for-a-loving-couple-who-write-at-home

======
bloggergirl
This is brilliant! I write and work from home with my hubby, who also works
from home. Couldn't be a more perfect - and true - post for us.

~~~
tgrass
I remember exploring Page99Test a while back. Hope it's going well for you.

